
Accident: Daallo A321 near Mogadishu on Feb 2nd 2016, explosion rips fuselage - lukashed
http://avherald.com/h?article=4934dec0&opt=0
======
sdiq
"Maareeyaha ayaa xaqiijiyay in markii ay soo dejiyeen dhammaan rakaabkii
diyaaradda la waayay hal qof, kaasoo meydkiisa dib laga helay ayuu sheegay
iney baaris ku hayaan,natiijadana ay dib kasoo gudbin doonaan."

Maareeyaha would be a title of a person - a manager? The rest is well
translated in the main article. The translation: The 'maareeyaha' confirmed
when they completed offloading the aircraft's cargo, they could not account
for one person whose body was later found. He said investigations are ongoing
and the results (findings) would be communicated later.

